
Ask HN: Where can I find places like Mindwork? - airbornetoxic
Where can I find places like Mindwork (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mindworkny.com)? I live in California, and I have yet to see or hear about a place like it. Is it simply therapy? If so (or not), where would I find places like Mindwork.
======
f_allwein
Yes, looks like it's 'simply therapy', although with a nice website.

I'm sure there's plenty of good therapists in California. E.g. look at
[http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/how-to-find-
ther...](http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/how-to-find-therapist#1)
or [http://www.goodtherapy.org](http://www.goodtherapy.org) to get started.

